# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  The late night ones.

## Angeltigger

Crossing The Line: Andy's sinister secret: Airing Monday, 5th September 2005 at 23:00 on Channel 4

Andy reveals a sinister secret when he puts a bottle of GHB in his pocket before heading out with Sam.

Lee and Bombhead get the planning for the presidential party of the year underway.

Ben is insistent that Ally and Alex are more than just brother and sister. Lisa stops his train of thought with the shock revelation that she thinks she and Ben should move in together. And when Ben sees Ally and Lisa on the bed together his imagination goes into overdrive!

Crossing The Line: Is Lisa gay?:Airing Tuesday, 6th September 2005 at 23:00 on Channel 4

When Russ and Sam meet Andy by an office block they wonder what he has in store for them.

Dannii and Zara procure the necessary booze for the party. Lee calls on Chris from the entertainments committee to help him sort some acts for the following night. Chris is only too happy to help, but what exactly does he have planned?

Zara is shocked to find a pregnancy kit in Sally's room.

Ben and Lisa are out in Chester but Ben has things on his mind: has Lisa got a secret lust for Ally? Lisa pulls Ben into a changing room to prove she's not gay. But then she confirms that they are both going on a night out with Ally and Alex tomorrow.


Crossing The Line: Lee makes a play for Aphrodite:Airing Wednesday, 7th September 2005 at 23:05 on Channel 4

With the party about to commence, Lee's excitement is tempered by the worry that his mum might be pregnant. But his night improves when he sees the vision of his dreams enter the house. Will oblivious Lee get it on with Aphrodite the transsexual snake charmer?

Sam finds himself backed into a corner by Zara, who is determined, for once, to get her man!

Meanwhile, Andy sets his sights on Dannii.

And as Ally and Lisa take to the dance floor, Ben's head is full of lesbian images; can he trust his woman?

Crossing The Line: Andy spikes Dannii's drink: Airing Thursday, 8th September 2005 at 23:05 on Channel 4

Lisa, Ally and Alex are all having a great time but Ben is determined to be the party pooper. When they get outside and discover the driver passed out in the front of the cab there is only one thing for it: Ben has to drive Ally, Alex and the model home.

Chris is delighted as he watches Lee flirt with Aphrodite the transsexual snake charmer; everything is going to plan.

Andy steps up his seduction of Dannii but she rebuffs him; however annoyed she is with Russ: she wouldn't cheat on him. But once they are alone Andy spikes Dannii's drink, and it's not long before the effects kick inâ¦

----------


## Bad Wolf

late night holly oaks are usually rubbish beyond belief

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

The last one I watched was when, Luke, was raped.

----------


## di marco

thanks for posting those  :Smile:

----------


## jason_beech

hey will i get the late nights on  e4+1  and the ben lisa spin off dont have e4

----------


## di marco

> hey will i get the late nights on  e4+1  and the ben lisa spin off dont have e4


the late night ones are on ch4 and the spinoff is on e4, dont know if you can get it on e4+1, i dont have e4 so ill be missing it  :Sad:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

Poor Dannii - Andy is obviously a complete ***!!!!!!!! And IS Lisa gay? she cant be - can she?

----------


## di marco

> And IS Lisa gay? she cant be - can she?


no i dont think she is, its prob just ben getting worked up about nothing

----------


## Angeltigger

Well we will just have to find out, maybe Ben think she is as she has changed.

----------


## Abbie

i cant ait actually are they not doing one on fri?

----------


## Angeltigger

Nope there is not one on friday- or i just don't have the spolier.

----------


## Abbie

> Nope there is not one on friday- or i just don't have the spolier.


oh thats kinda odd

----------


## Katy

no its running monday to thursday. I cant wait to see what happens with Dannii and that awful guy. i really dont like him

----------


## Abbie

> no its running monday to thursday. I cant wait to see what happens with Dannii and that awful guy. i really dont like him


i know that will be interesting

----------


## Jenbobber

does sam know that andy has that GHB stuff on him? Surely he doesnt or he would stop him... 

I usually like the late night ones, although, i hate how they dont really tie in with the series, coz like the last time lisa went away to paris and that, and she never told any of her mates about it in the actual show... yeh right, if some guy wisked me off to paris in a private jet i'd tell every1!!!!!

----------


## Abbie

> does sam know that andy has that GHB stuff on him? Surely he doesnt or he would stop him... 
> 
> I usually like the late night ones, although, i hate how they dont really tie in with the series, coz like the last time lisa went away to paris and that, and she never told any of her mates about it in the actual show... yeh right, if some guy wisked me off to paris in a private jet i'd tell every1!!!!!


yer lol

----------


## eastenderfan_91

sounds good

----------


## leanne27

does anyone know what the repurcussions are for danni after the late night episodes? is she raped? and does anyone know if this andy is to become a permanant character in the show, for a courtcase or whatever.

----------


## di marco

> does anyone know what the repurcussions are for danni after the late night episodes? is she raped? and does anyone know if this andy is to become a permanant character in the show, for a courtcase or whatever.


dannii gets raped but cant remember anything the next day and so andy tells her nothing happened. i dont know if andys going to become a permanent character, i think he might be

----------


## Abbie

> dannii gets raped but cant remember anything the next day and so andy tells her nothing happened. i dont know if andys going to become a permanent character, i think he might be


oh dear dear

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh they dont really have a character that everyone hates. Maybe he'll b like the rob hawthorn or toby.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_I dont get it, what is this show actually about (the lat night ones?)_  :Confused:

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh they dont really have a character that everyone hates. Maybe he'll b like the rob hawthorn or toby.


Who would be?

----------


## Angeltigger

> _I dont get it, what is this show actually about (the lat night ones?)_


It has some of the character which are in Holyloaks.. so there is Ben, Lisa, Andy, Danni and her bf Russ, and some more and it part of hollyoaks but it has to be on later becasue they could be drugs and stuff than is not suitable for the 6.30 slot. it like a extra part.. So what happens in Andy Rape Danni... Ben and Lisa choose to get a house together out of chester..

----------


## di marco

> Who would be?


andy i think?

----------


## 1mhward

If you dont watch the late night ones will you miss things and not understand the ones at 6 on channel 4?

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

does any one know whatll hapen in the other spin off show thatll only be shown on e4? i think its the one that only involes lisa & ben & possibly, the new weird couple that are 'brother and sister'? not sure about the couple though. i cant believe bens leaving   :Sad:   is lisa leaving too?  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

> does any one know whatll hapen in the other spin off show thatll only be shown on e4? i think its the one that only involes lisa & ben & possibly, the new weird couple that are 'brother and sister'? not sure about the couple though. i cant believe bens leaving    is lisa leaving too?


i think she is

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

oh rite i thought so thanks.

----------


## Angeltigger

Ben and lisa- i think move in with them as they have like loads of room.. there more inforamtion is the section which is to do with the spin off.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

oh rite wheres that?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Everyone looking forward to Hollyoaks tonight?!   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> Everyone looking forward to Hollyoaks tonight?!


my mum wouldnt let me watch the late night ones for some reason  :Angry:  so ive got my gran to record them for me so ill prob get them off her on friday (hopefully!)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> my mum wouldnt let me watch the late night ones for some reason  so ive got my gran to record them for me so ill prob get them off her on friday (hopefully!)


Make sure your Gran doesn't forget though! lol   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh watch them- or she will be in for a shock.

----------


## jason_beech

yeah the late ones are great but has anyone notcied they're always the same in recent years lisa hunter getting her kit off (best part for us lads)or ben doing something funny i have to say the late night episode where toby died was the best and i dont think lisa got her kit off or ben did anything funny in that one but like i say hollyoaks is pure brilliance at times

----------


## di marco

> Make sure your Gran doesn't forget though! lol


well i reminded her on friday so i hope she wont forget, she knows ill be annoyed if she does!

----------


## di marco

> yeah the late ones are great but has anyone notcied they're always the same in recent years lisa hunter getting her kit off (best part for us lads)or ben doing something funny i have to say the late night episode where toby died was the best and i dont think lisa got her kit off or ben did anything funny in that one but like i say hollyoaks is pure brilliance at times


yeh the toby one was a really good one, though ben was in that one with izzy when they fell in the water from the little boat they were in! and ben gets his clothes off in most of the late night ones too so that will do just fine for me!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah that what i found out that Lisa always have matching underwear... and she always in her underwear alot of the time in the late ones.

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah that what i found out that Lisa always have matching underwear... and she always in her underwear alot of the time in the late ones.


lol

----------


## Abbie

i thought last nights eppy was good but nothing specail

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was cr*p last night! lol. Not much happened did it?!?

----------


## Katy

i thought that to. It was a bit boring. i think its leading up to something so i might carry on watching them. At least Lisa wasnt in it that much. that was a positive.

----------


## Abbie

ahhhh i like lisa but ayway i had to watch it with the volume really low so i couldnt hear much

----------


## Abbie

oh and that fight scene was a bit werid i mean it seemed a bit werid that andy looked like he was doing kung fu or something

----------


## Angeltigger

Yestday one was so boring (06/09/05) - i nearlly fell alsleep, and did bombhead have a tong on- it had spots when He was putting the boxes of alcohol on the floor. but it ws funny when lisa took ben in the changing room and on the door it said no kissing LOL

----------


## Abbie

well last night i thought was a bit better but i mean the whole thing with sam russ and andy i mean what is the point in that?

----------


## Abbie

oh and i hope sally isnt pregnat

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i was thinking WHAT!!! i record this... The music was gettin on my nerves

----------


## Gabby

I think they are ok, but the ones during the day are better..

----------


## Abbie

> I think they are ok, but the ones during the day are better..


i know i thought it would be different

----------


## di marco

> I think they are ok, but the ones during the day are better..


i think some of the late night ones are good, like the leap of faith one where toby died imo was fantastic! but i think the late night ones only work when they are one or maybe two epis at a time, when they try and do a whole week they run out of ideas and so gets a bit boring

----------


## Abbie

did anyone else see thats night oh my god the it with andy and danni i just couldnt belive it the way it was done

----------


## DancingQueen

yeah it was sick

----------


## Abbie

> yeah it was sick


i know i mean just awful

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> did anyone else see thats night oh my god the it with andy and danni i just couldnt belive it the way it was done


I missed it, what happened?

----------


## di marco

im annoyed cos my gran recorded them for me but she wont let me take the tape home to watch cos she said it was "sick and dirty"!  :Angry:

----------


## Debs

> im annoyed cos my gran recorded them for me but she wont let me take the tape home to watch cos she said it was "sick and dirty"!


 
oh no!! it was not nice to watch at all

----------


## Debs

> I missed it, what happened?


andy drugged danni and when she was out of it took photos of her and the raped her.

nasty nasty horrid vile little man  :Angry:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> andy drugged danni and when she was out of it took photos of her and the raped her.
> 
> nasty nasty horrid vile little man


OMG! That's disgusting :Angry:  

Thanks, Deb's for updating me.

----------


## willow

> OMG! That's disgusting 
> 
> Thanks, Deb's for updating me.


 
i did not realise he took photos 
thats really awful!!

----------


## angelblue

That andy had an cheek then he try to blame it on her and sam should try and pick better friends then andy he is quite manipulative i wonder if danni will realise

But the drug GHB i think its untraceable so i dont think they can tell if you are drugged or not   :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> That andy had an cheek then he try to blame it on her and sam should try and pick better friends then andy he is quite manipulative i wonder if danni will realise
> 
> But the drug GHB i think its untraceable so i dont think they can tell if you are drugged or not


i know i couldnt beilve it when he tried to do that he soooo disgusting

----------


## Abbie

> i did not realise he took photos 
> thats really awful!!


oh he did and that was awful danni had no idea what was going on it was awful she acted it really well but the actuall scene was just horrible to watch

----------


## Abbie

> im annoyed cos my gran recorded them for me but she wont let me take the tape home to watch cos she said it was "sick and dirty"!


aww but she is right it was

----------


## xCharliex

Any one got any goss on Ally? Is Alex her bro? or step bro? im confused, is she sleeping with him? or is she into Lisa? 

I felt so sorry for Dani, Andy is an ****!!! Bit of a de-ja-vou though from Brookside

----------


## di marco

> aww but she is right it was


i know but its still not fair! she will let me watch it if i go down her house and watch it!

----------


## di marco

> Any one got any goss on Ally? Is Alex her bro? or step bro? im confused, is she sleeping with him? or is she into Lisa?


hmmmmm i dont know. i thought they were brother and sister and you know just a bit over touchy, i dont think theyre sleeping with each other. i dont know for sure though

----------


## sarahwelford

i missed all the episodes i forgot they was on are they repeated at any time

----------


## Abbie

> i know but its still not fair! she will let me watch it if i go down her house and watch it!


oh well you wouldnt wnat to watch with her that would be just too embarassing

----------


## kirsty_g

lol i now

----------


## Angeltigger

> im annoyed cos my gran recorded them for me but she wont let me take the tape home to watch cos she said it was "sick and dirty"!


I told you to make sure she never watched them- as i knew that is ws going to be so horrible..

----------


## Angeltigger

> i missed all the episodes i forgot they was on are they repeated at any time


They were repert las night on E4- but i don't know now.. but i never knew that

----------


## Angeltigger

I don't think that it should have happened, but Danii should have never told the drink of Andy- as she don't even know him... so she would not know what he was like.. Also Andy knew she was dating Russ as he saw them together.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I did not know there was a repeat, otherwise I would have watched it.

----------


## Angeltigger

> I did not know there was a repeat, otherwise I would have watched it.


Either did I until yesterday (12/09/05)

----------


## leanne27

im ashamed to say i missed all of the late night ones, though i do know what happened in them, does anyone know when danni discovers the truth about andy, and im confused here, does sam know what andy's done to danni or not?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Sam does not know that Andy date raped Dannii, he thinks that she is a tart who slept with his mate.

----------


## eastenders mad

oh right i was getting confussed about that

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah, sam think that it was danii that got Andy into bed..

----------


## Jenbobber

but does sam not know that andy took that drugging stuff out with him? 

could he not put 2 and 2 together

----------


## di marco

> but does sam not know that andy took that drugging stuff out with him? 
> 
> could he not put 2 and 2 together


as far as i know, i dont think sam knew about the drugs

----------


## di marco

> oh well you wouldnt wnat to watch with her that would be just too embarassing


nah, my gran wont watch it with us, she just doesnt want me to take the tape home in case my mum finds it as she would go ballistic (sp?). she will just let me and my sis watch it one day when we go down her house (without my mum!) and my gran will go and do something else

----------


## Angeltigger

Sam knows that andy had the little bottle or i think he does when they went to the pub, where sam got bought the wine for the girls and they did not want any thing else more to do with him.

But i don't think sam knew about the drug at the party, he might have seen Danii flirt before- with russ and just thought she was that kind of person and never cared about russ

but than you would not like that you mate would have sex with you brother girlfriend or ahve drugs or be the kind of person who take a girl to bed.. you mostly trust your mates more than anything thing, so maybe he does know but he does not want to lose a friend as andy can beat people up when Sam get into trouble..

----------


## leanne27

i dont think sam will know because he was never scared of anyone before remember when he first came to hollyoaks, if he knew the truth he would help danni or tell russ,

----------


## Angeltigger

if he knew the truth than yeah he would help- i never said he was scared but he did look abit scared when those men gang up againest him..

----------


## Jenbobber

maybe he knew andy had the doping stuff but never thought he'd used it on danni coz he saw her flirting with andy all nite?

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah as andy is Sam mate (so if he did know than he would still be on Andy side)
- so as sam saw danii flirt with him- he might have not liked her before.

----------


## Angeltigger

Someone wrote to tv Guide and said how back they think it was...

----------


## di marco

> Someone wrote to tv Guide and said how back they think it was...


eh?  :Confused:

----------


## Angeltigger

> eh?


what it was ment to say was that Someone wrote to tv Guide and said how bad they thought it was....




> *Out of line:*
> The late-night series hollyoaks: crossing the line was full of unnecessary explicit behaviour. The storylines were poor and irrelevant and simply provided an excuse for people to watch a sexy late-night show. Crossing the line was an uncalled for spin-off of Hollyoaks. Shame on you, channel 4!

----------


## di marco

oh right ok thanks

----------


## leanne27

what the storyline you mean?

----------


## Angeltigger

i don't know... i am sure it said spin off... And it did as i just want to read it

----------

